# ROSYPIE HAS HAD A LITTLE BOY



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

Bruno Michael 8lbs born this morning by c-section (she had bled yesterday and it turns out the previous c section scar was 'compromised')

He's totally GORGEOUS and looks just like Jude. 

I'll post the whole story later.

Rosypie is fine albeit weak/tired etc. She's breastfed Bruno twice already and had no problems (gold star second time breastfeeding mummy  )

x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh wow!

Congratulations to all of you! I'm so, so pleased for you, and ever so glad to hear that feeding is going well already. What a little star!

I can't wait to hear more and to see some pictures.  I hope that Ros heals quickly and easily from the c/s. I know you'll be insisting she takes it easy too. 

Well done Ros! Well done all of you, and welcome to the world little Bruno. 

Gina. x


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Yay! I'd seen your post on gb but didn't want to steal your thunder by posting on this site to let people know.
Many, many congrats on the arrival of Bruno - its a great name - and lots of big older brother hugs to Jude  
Nicki x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Huge congratulations    Love to you all x


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeay! Congratulations over here too!


----------



## nickster (Jul 6, 2007)

That's the best news! Well done all of you... Look forward to hearing the next installment when you've got the energy! 

xxxx


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats fabulous news! Congratulations to you, Ros and Jude. Hope Ros takes it easy and is up and about soon.

Welcome to the world little man! 

Cant wait to see some piccies.

Love Alison Ju and Christopher
xxxx


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Congratulations  and welcome to Bruno!

Love

Heather, Jo and Adam


----------



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks everyone

am off to the hospital shorlty to help Rosypie get up and get going. poor love she has to pulll herself upright on this crazy looking 'ladder' thing and she can't even cough now....

she looks really well though and its SUCH a relief that they are both ok. 

Bruno was up every hour in the night so presumably he's starting as he means to go on. Just like his brother (i can't believe Jude has a BROTHER. We have 2 kids! wow!)


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow big Congrats to all of you, thats excellant news, hope you all are well and will all get home together soon!

Love Maggie, Emma & Louise
xxx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Yey, Fantastic News, Welcome to the world little Bruno, what a fantastic name!!!

Wishing Ros a speedy recovery, Fabulous news on the breastfeeding!!!    

Lots of Love

Emma


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

More congratulations to you on Bruno's birth! 
Lots and lots of gold stars to both Ros and Bruno for a great start to breastfeeding xxxx


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

Fabulous news! Many congrats to you all and look forward to seeing a pic of Bruno soon.

Jude is a big brother! Can't quite believe that myself.


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Huge congratulations Eve, Ros and Jude and welcome to the world to little Bruno!!! I hope that this birth experience was less stressful than Judes and HUGE congratulations with starting off so well with the feeding. Can't wait to see pictures.

Love Rach, Julie and Alex x x


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

Here's the pic as promised. He's sleeping now, I have sore nipples but he seems to be going 4 hourly already (NOT like Jude at ALL)... Had my staples out today so my body is mine again, hurrah!!


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

Beautiful beautiful. He DOES look like Jude, doesn't he. Smiling so contentedly too.
Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you, thank you - it is strange and lovely to see, the differences too of course. Just had to post these 2 pics (Jude left, Bruno right)


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ros, he is beautiful!!! And he really does look so much like Jude!!! Can't believe he's going 4 hrly already... what a star (I didn't know that was possible!) I hope all is well and you are enjoying the bliss of a newborn.

Huge congrats again and much love,

Rach x


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

They could be identical twins! I love the way you've wrapped them so snug too. 

They've both got that really contented smile. Hope the sleep continues to go well and your nips get less sore soon!


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

rachjulie said:


> Can't believe he's going 4 hrly already...


only in the daytime *yawn*...


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Oooh, you have made me seriously broody now! Bruno is just totally gorgeous, and it's so sweet to see the newborn pictures of both your beautiful sons. 
Hope that the nips soreness lessens soon xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

What a cutie pie- congratulations to both of you.
L x


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

nismat said:


> Oooh, you have made me seriously broody now! Bruno is just totally gorgeous, and it's so sweet to see the newborn pictures of both your beautiful sons.
> Hope that the nips soreness lessens soon xxx


I want another one too! You have some beautiful pics of Toby on your photosite too Tamsin - I love the ones you took every month in the same spot with the same teddy! He's a real cutie. We must have more.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Mable said:


> I want another one too! You have some beautiful pics of Toby on your photosite too Tamsin - I love the ones you took every month in the same spot with the same teddy! He's a real cutie. We must have more.


Will try and oblige soon with some new photos Mable, I haven't uploaded anything for months now! I got the tip on doing the monthly photos in the same spot from someone on the US FF site - it's amamzing to see the changes month by month! I almost can't recognise tiny scrawny Toby now ;o)


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hope all is going well with little Bruno. What does Jude think of him?

*Tamsin*, hope you are well. Great idea about the teddy photos... think I'll do that too, although I've missed 4 months (where does the time go?!)

Rach x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Bruno is lovely and so much like Jude, how scrumptious all swaddled up and secure!!

I bet you are really enjoying them!! 

Emma


----------



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

we are enjoying them, yes...

but we are also worn out.


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

I was wondering how it is possibly manageable with a energetic toddler and a newborn. How knackered on a scale of 1-10? 

We are knackered enough with a nearly 2 year old, who likes to play hide and seek at 1am. 'Play, Mama, Play' is ringing in my ears.

 to you both.
Mable


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

I bet you are worn out!!! Much admiration to the two of you, I can still remember my sister with her two born a year apart!!! Mind you they still run her ragged now and they are 21 and 22!!!

Mable 'play mama play' at 1am....  what am i letting myself in for!! I think i have a feisty little madam in my belly!!!

Emma


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

Emma, it's worth every single moment of exhaustion! Your bump looks quite lovely.


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

ooh , i bet it is, your little monty certainly is!! I am getting excited now!! Sure to be followed closer to d-day by nerves!! Thankyou for your bump comment, my sil is making me worry about my bump cus she tells me it is too small, she is 4 days behind me and she is soooo big!! I feel good about it now..thankyou  

anyway, i shall stop hijacking little Bruno's thread now!!

Emma


----------



## sardonic sunflower (Jul 23, 2007)

Many belated congratulations.  Fab name and I can't believe the similarity in the photos!  Very cute.  Hope you've all enjoyed the first few weeks and that Jude is relishing his big brother role x


----------

